# What happens when divers get together.



## Pierce07

Someone said it would end up on PFF.

























^^matching best friend necklaces (half hearts)

























I'm somehow still alive. :letsdrink


----------



## [email protected]

oh what a party it was. :letsdrink


----------



## HateCheese

Knew i missed out by not making it to that one. Was just draggin a$$ to much to head down to GB after getting home at 7:30. I heard Clay actually didn't get set on fire..... is this true? :letsparty


----------



## seanmclemore

man i forgot all about that. clay called me at like 10 sunday night and i was drunk and didn't write a note. oh well...looks like a fun time. looks like claydoh snapped back into prison mode choking on that sausage.

happy birthday brandy


----------



## Murphy's Law

Where is all the goodpictures ??? :shedevil It was a hell of a night :letsdrink


----------



## FelixH

it was quite a crowd! Need to do it again soon (on a non-work night).


----------



## TURTLE

Sorry I missed it Brandy, looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Brandy

Thanks to everyone that showed up. We had A good time. Somehow we managed to finish A half gallon of some fine TN shine. Heads still hurting. Going to bed now....................................


----------



## Clay-Doh

Oh man...what crazy night!!

I want to say thanks to everyone who showed up on last minute notice to make this a great time! And there will be another one soon hereand all the PFF will be invited! This was Brandy's party, just at my house, so I invited the people I knew that were friends with him also. 

And thanx Wendy for all your help helping me get the house ready and everything together. Really don't know what you see in Brandy...oh well....

Heres a few more pics...sorry if anyone is offended.

Just to give you an idea of how this party went.. here is what I woke up to 7am. Face has been blocked to protect the rights of the innocent










And heres the pics..





































And here is a recreation of 2008 RFRA Christmas party, with the same guilty parties involved that started the whole Nipple-Licking-Bandit crusade.










Me giving Brandy A BFF broken heart necklace so we can both where half and remeber each other always. 




























Well...once you've licked one nipple...










No comment on the following picture.










After exploring the "other side"..I think I much prefer the company of a beautiful woman.










Well...maybe there is still room for Joel...ha haa










I really don't know what to say to that Jerry.



















"Jerry? Don't you think it's getting late, and maybe we should go?"

"Come on baby..what you mean? I'm fine! Little bit longer?"










And...Jerry wins that round!





































I have no idea what Pirate Bob has on his shirt, and I may not want to know!










OK..that is the end of the normal (to a degree) pictures. The rest may be offensive to some viewers. But besides the other beverages consumed, you have noticed there is an empty gallon of moonshine... You've been warned



















And Brandy's mom says why dirty a cup to drink a margarita! And that was the beginning of the end...























































Bout time I getMY nipples licked!










And yes...I made out with my best friends mom...and I liked it. Damn she is a great kisser!

And Brandy? If me and your mom end up together..you know that will make you my son??? Haa haa! You make me so proud boy!



















Looks like I got competition!










Guess I'll have to just find my own woman!










And now...Wnedys turn.... Sorry Wendy...but the camera was rollin girl!














































And this next pic? Yes...those are my shorts, and yes, that is a mans, and womans hand both in the picture. I still feel wierd, and no amount of scalding hot showers has taken away the shame.










There...this is a little more back to normal.










But Paul...never satisified till he pulls every woman in the room...thanx buddy...:moon










Only one way to fix that...










Paul...never satisified..can't have my woman...now he wants me...










And, the man who 40 or so people showed up to see...(No they didn't, they came for a free Monday night hamburger on the grill!)..Brandy. Love ya man..had a blast!! Hope you did too!


----------



## bluffman2

DAMN now thats a PARTY.......:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces

Man, I left way too early. We need to have another get together that's not on a weeknight.


----------



## naclh2oDave

What a freaking RIOT! hahahahahahahahahahahaha, that was a good time. Imagine what it will be like on a night when people actually LOSE those pesky inhibitions and let loose. I'm still grinning, thanks for the call. It's been pretty dull around here without you.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Look for another one like I said, maybe towards the end of the month on a weekend, with the whole PFF invited! And more than a days notice. 

Again thank you all for comming since I didn't start making calls till sunday night, and wehn it got late, made the rest monday morning. And thank you everyone who brought food too so there was more than just burgers! Was perfect!

Can't believe some of you didn't make it in the pics, Skippy, Sniper, Felix and his girl, Telum, sailor and saltwater Dave are in the background of a couple.. What were you guys doing? Haa haa!

Absolute blast!


----------



## dkdiver

Well Done!!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## biggamefishr

wow is all that i can say


----------



## Ultralite

those were good clay...i enjoyed that and had a good laugh...mitch & lane must have gotten out early...


----------



## konz

I just listened to the damn voicmail.........sorry I missed the party........damn sorry


----------



## Skippy

> *Clay-Doh (8/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe some of you didn't make it in the pics, Skippy, Sniper, Felix and his girl, Telum, sailor and saltwater Dave are in the background of a couple.. What were you guys doing? Haa haa!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute blast!




I have absolutely no recollection of being there, are you sure it was me, :doh without pictures, there is no proof.



However, I sure as heck will be at the next one. :letsdrink



Skippy


----------



## WINDY

Thank you Clay and everyone who came , obviously I had a BLAST and thanks to Clay for reminding me I had a BLAST all I have to say is.... WHEN IS THE NEXT ONE? :angel


----------



## sniper

> *Clay-Doh (8/5/2009)*
> 
> Can't believe some of you didn't make it in the pics, Skippy, Sniper, Felix and his girl, Telum, sailor and saltwater Dave are in the background of a couple.. What were you guys doing? Haa haa!
> 
> Absolute blast!


Making sure there was no proof against me in the future!!!

Great party man!! We had an awsome time.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Ha ha Skippy and Sniper, I do have pics of you guys...they were just SOOO bad I couldn't post em on a family forum.:moon


----------



## nextstep

man you guys are nuts!!!

that white lightning can cause lose of balance and memory

happy belated birthday brandy:letsparty

looks like thats one you wont forget or maybe not remember


----------



## amberj

Clay you definately know how to throw a party brother...I am totally down for having a PFF Bash at your place....I will bring the grill!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Rock on! If we are doing this one with your world famous BBQ, instead of a bunch of cheap burgers (that I CAN afford), we can have everyone pitch in to cover the cost of the meats and expense? Is that good with you? I got the room for your grill!


----------



## Ocean Man

Thanks for the invite Clay, looks like I missed a hell of a time.


----------



## BOHUNTER1

Damn, I cant hang around yall..... My wife might find PFF link and open it one day... I can see it hitting the fan! LOL

Friends are forever, life is good! Great way to spend a day on Earth!


----------



## jim t

HOLY CRAP!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## need2fish

Damn!.....I mean ...just Damn!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Well for any thaty missed it, or that I didn't call cuz ya didn't know Brandy...nother one is comming up Saturday, September 12th, for DKdiver's birthday. Everyone is invited on here, I will provide burgers, you provide your own drinks, cooler, and lawnchair, and of course good times! Most people broght something, chips, dip, beans, sied dish, ect, so there was plenty of food for all besides just burgers. I will ask you throw a pillow in your car, and if you have too much fun, crash here. There is plenty of room to spread out. Some may get the floor, but it is still more comfortable floor than the bullpens at your local county jail.

And...I would like to tell you, since I am friends with many of you on here, the sexy blonde in the pictures is my new woman, so I am back off the market... not that I was really in high demand anyways...think I had a discount sticker on me and ended up on the clearance rack...haa haa! :dohLooking forward to her meeting more of my friends. Shes a great girl....and she dives! 10 years actually, I gotta brush up on my divin skills so I don't look like a rookie with her!

Hope most of you can make it on the 12th!


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Clay-Doh (8/10/2009)* Shes a great girl....and she dives! 10 years actually, I gotta brush up on my divin skills so I don't look like a rookie with her!


I thought you gave up diving. Some of us have been diving without you for a while now. Heading out tomorrow again. Gotta get some more snapper before it closes. Should see you on the 12th. Got to stay a bit longer this time to see all the fun.


----------



## FishinFL

Thanks for sharing the great pics guys.... & gals!!!

I hate I couldn't make it!!! 

I'm scheduled to work on the 12th., but ill certainly try to get off!

Sea ya, Reese


----------



## Clay-Doh

Reese brother! Ive only called and left you like 4 messages...ya never call back! Glad to see your not in the pokey! Haa haa! Thought you might be mad cuz I was datin a firemans ex.... jus kiddin..

Try to get it off if you can...and you can bring that sweet lil woman you call your wife too!


----------



## FishinFL

I have too much luv for the Clay doh to have any anger issues!! I do remember ONE message the day before but I couldnt change plans. Thanks for thinking of me though!!! As far as a fireman's ex, she should be prepared to handle a yankee transplant!! LOL



New girl.... I was wondering why you quit diving!


----------

